# finally finished the sheath...



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 25, 2017)

Lot of stamping there Pappy. Nice Sheath!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice job on that pattern Pappy. That took a lot of time and patience!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2017)

Very nice. Must have been a lot of work


----------



## Molokai (Oct 25, 2017)

Very nice antique finish !


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 25, 2017)

Beautiful work, both the sheath and the knife,


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 25, 2017)

LOL thanks all for the kind words...I was going for an antique look! Didn't think anyone would notice. I used three different dyes, and didn't hit the stamp so hard on some places making it look worn...I bet I hit that thing a thousand times..LOL...going to burnish the edge today and put a brass grommet where the lanyard hole is and going to put some ferric acid on the grommet.


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice work Pappy! I_t's a wonder you didn't get finger cramps._


----------

